# Best Android music player?



## Brian G Turner (Feb 13, 2022)

I've bought a Samsung Galaxy found and looking out for a good music player, ie, one that doesn't struggle to download relevant album art. Any suggestions?

Or, will I need to get a music player, as well as an album art app?

At the moment I'm just setting up Samsung Music, but I figure there will probably be better alternatives.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 13, 2022)

Also preferred is a music player than organizes compilation albums as "Various artists" like Apple Music does, rather than split them up into each individual artist to spam the artist listings like Samsung Music and Amazon Music do!

So far only found Poweramp which lists "Album Artists" rather than just "Artist".


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 2, 2022)

I am using something called Pulsar by Rythm Software. I would not claim it is the best since I only tried 3 before this one seemed adequate.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2022)

Well, I thought, it's got to be Data. Or maybe Marvin. Can't be R2D2...


----------



## Mr Cairo (Mar 3, 2022)

I have the Galaxy S10 and I use Music Folder Player it can do single artist, albums but recognises folders as well so as long as you do a little prep work and put music in seperate folders its great. Pretty intuitive and one I have used for a good few years.

its on the app store









						Music Folder Player Full – Apps on Google Play
					

The alternative folder based music player.




					play.google.com


----------

